# Grrrr Hair Algea wont go away -_-



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok well, iv been fighting this hair algea quite abit the last few weeks, and since i only have time to remove it once a week b/c of work, it grows to about a foot long+ in that week. Iv tried reducing the lighting period, iv stopped using ferts, and iv let my Vals grow all along the top of the tank to try and cut the lighting down, which is ~1.3wpg, however it seems to mostly grow directly under the 80W shop light so that may have something to do with it, but nothing i can do about it. Getting pressurized CO2 is out of the question due to $ and time and DIY Co2 is would require like 5bottles+ b/c its a 125gallon tank. Fish stock is fairly minimal. Also i basically dont do w/c's so i dont think its from any unstable changes in the water chemistry. Im thinking i may need to get some floating plants over the Anubis where the Vals cant get to to try and protect them and maybe turn the temp down which reads 78-80. So... any thoughts?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

First and foremost, change the water and do it frequently for the next little while. Doing water changes and manually removing the algae will keep it under control.

How long has the tank been setup?

what color temp are the bulbs?

what is your fert regime?

what plants to you have in the tank?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

What fish do you have? You could always try some female flags or a male... But they can be a bit touchy with some fish.

I couldnt seem to get my hair algae under control so i added these guys and i dont worry about it anymore thats for sure. I have to farm hair algae for them LOL


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

had a similar breakout until I got my Siamese Algae Eaters.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Red cherry shrimp can also be used to keep it in check. I had a small problem with hair algae in my 20, so I added a few shrimps, and now the problem is not only kept in check, it is all but gone.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The most effective I have used (aside from finding the imbalance and fixing the problem!) have been rosey barbs.

Clear it up in a couple of days =)


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

@planter, tank has been setup for over 7 months now. bulb temps are around 6700k, i no longer use ferts because it made the algae grow even faster. Plants are dwarf sag, Vals, C.Wenditti, java moss/fern, Anubius Barteri. The tank is VERY heavily planted, check my sig for photo's. I would do water changes, but that would make the CO2 spike and since the plants are not used to a high CO2 environment i fear that more algea will just use it and grow faster than the plants can adapt to it.

@Cid, Fish are Angels, rummy/cardinal tetras, guppies. As for the cleaner crew i have 5 juvenile Albino Bushynoses, ~9 Otto cats and possibly 0-3 amino shrimps, and 3 nerite snails. Il be adding some cherries once the population of them in my 20g shrimp tank gets larger. I was looking at flag fish but not sure if they would work out.

@Chris, il have to look into rosey barbs.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh.. for some reason flags and male guppie dont mix. Unless you dont mind your fancy guppy with ...no fancy. LOL

Rosy barbs are wonderful fish..


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Fishfinder said:


> @planter, tank has been setup for over 7 months now. bulb temps are around 6700k, i no longer use ferts because it made the algae grow even faster. Plants are dwarf sag, Vals, C.Wenditti, java moss/fern, Anubius Barteri. The tank is VERY heavily planted, check my sig for photo's. I would do water changes, but that would make the CO2 spike and since the plants are not used to a high CO2 environment i fear that more algea will just use it and grow faster than the plants can adapt to it.
> 
> @Cid, Fish are Angels, rummy/cardinal tetras, guppies. As for the cleaner crew i have 5 juvenile Albino Bushynoses, ~9 Otto cats and possibly 0-3 amino shrimps, and 3 nerite snails. Il be adding some cherries once the population of them in my 20g shrimp tank gets larger. I was looking at flag fish but not sure if they would work out.
> 
> @Chris, il have to look into rosey barbs.


I suspect it may have somthing to do with the lights as well. The amount of CO2 that is introduced into the tank during a water change should not throw anything out of whack. The benefit of water changes now is that you will remove algae spores that are in the water column. If I were you I would do a few water changes over the next coulpe of day's while manually removing the algae.

Start dosing with excel right after those water changes. The excel should help the plants grow faster limiting nutrients to the algae. Excel also kills algae on it's own. Clean water and excel will hit the algea on three fronts. If that doesn't then I would add some of the fish the other suggested. I personally use fish as a last resort. I always prefer to try to figure out the root cause of the outbreak.

As far as ferts go, They do not cause algae. It's a common misconception. As long as you dose correctly you should not have any problems.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Fishfinder said:


> Plants are dwarf sag, Vals, C.Wenditti, java moss/fern, Anubius Barteri. The tank is VERY heavily planted, check my sig for photo's.


Well, it may seem densely planted, but the majority of those plants are slow growing, low light or both, meaning you don't have the same nutrient uptake as someone who might have a bunch of stem plants.

I have had serious trouble with hair algae too before, and much of it stems from the moss. It gathers TONS of debris and I find it is usually where hair algae begins to procreate. Make sure you give it an extra siphoning off during water changes, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

To add: one had to know the nitrate to phosphorus ratio (N) as well as assessing the fert regimin, products used, aquarium inhabitants, plant variety, etc.

Others will chime in to help, that's what we're here for


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh forgot to add that plant wise i have a a large amount of Rotalla, most of which are 20inches high and iv been spreading throughout the tank, probably with a footprint that covers a solid 1-2' by 1-2'. As for ferts, like i said i use none, before when i was i had used a 'all-in-one' every couple of weeks. 
I totally agree with the idea of not getting fish to deal with algae, id rather have the tank conditions be all that is needed. And if a flagfish will nip at guppies, then im fairly sure they would bother the Angelfish.


----------

